# Creating a FPS game



## Zero Cool (May 24, 2007)

hey 

I want to create a First person shooter game but my coding skill is not so good. I have 3d modeling experiences and I started learning DarkBASIC a few days ago. does anyone here have any knowledge of creating games or coding with DarkBASIC? please give me advise on this. 

if anyone wants to help I will be very glad


----------

